# Can you give raw veggies?



## nivonice (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi there, I need your help regarding raw vegtables and raw fruits. Can you give it to your GSD and which kinds? Also I heard that they need to have their vegtables mushy like baby food because they cannot digest. Help please. Also does peanut butter cause diarrhoea?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't feed as part of the regular diet but there isn't a fruit or vegetable that Gus doesn't love. Tomatoes are at the top of his list, next would be apples. I don't cook either before giving to him.


----------



## nivonice (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you Sapphire, I gave him a carrot now


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a veggie or two as a change of pace....I toss my dog a carrot...or other raw veggies at times....same with fruit.

However, please investigate what you intend to give your dog foodwise...items like onions, grapes/raisins, certain nuts, avocados, Macallan 25 year old scotch...etc..might create problems.

Making a puree of vegetables is probably best, if in fact there is any benefit for the dog.

SuperG


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Run the veggies through a blender, grinder, cook a bit & mash somewhat and toss into a bowl. I give fruit raw but try to somewhat help with the beginning of digesting for the vegetables.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I make fermented vegetables, which are raw, but they digest them well. Or they need to be processed in some way as TJ described.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

My guys like veggies. Not as part of their diets but they like apple slices, carrots and brussel sprouts.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rudy LOVES watermelon. I give him various fruits, some cooked veggies...usually beans, carrots. But he loves watermelon!


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

I got a dehydrator at home and I use the dehydrated fruits like apple, guava or orange slices as training treats. My girl is as possessed by them as she is with dried liver 

I also occasionally throw in grated carrots, pumpkin or cucumber into her meals when they go on crazy discount at the supermarket.

Its ok to give dogs fruits and veg, just make sure you google and check what might be harmful for them before starting.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Kai eats pickles, peppers, carrots, and just ate a bowl of ceviche. So yes


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Frozen carrots are a favorite around here. Delta also has a soft spot for potato peelings...ugh.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

As soon as I break out my carrot peeler, Traveler is right there! He will do anything for a raw carrot. He also likes watermelon and cantaloupe.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> I make fermented vegetables, which are raw, but they digest them well. Or they need to be processed in some way as TJ described.


Can you share more about the fermenting process?

I have to give Karlo some veggies/carbs to cut his protein because of his kidney issues. I've been making a 'stew' of simmered mixed veggies and add in pearled tapioca and cooked sweet potatoes. He eats it readily, but I'd like more options in cutting down his protein.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I have read numerous times that water based sauerkraut is beneficial for dogs as a probiotic and numerous other components which are beneficial. Being stereotypical...sauerkraut and GSDs...sounds like a natural combo.

Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : Foods, Rich in Probiotics - Beneficial For Your Dog and Cat

This link has a fairly comprehensive overview of kefir and sauerkraut.

This was included "The probiotics in sauerkraut are highly concentrated so give your dog’s system time to adjust. For the first few days to a week cut the recommended dosage in half. This will avoid stomach upset as your dog’s system adjusts to the increased quantity of good flora in their GI tract."


SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SuperG said:


> I have read numerous times that water based sauerkraut is beneficial for dogs as a probiotic and numerous other components which are beneficial. Being stereotypical...sauerkraut and GSDs...sounds like a natural combo.
> 
> Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : Foods, Rich in Probiotics - Beneficial For Your Dog and Cat
> 
> ...


I saw a difference in their coats when adding the fermented veges. I used cabbage as the base and added in other vegetables like sweet potatoes, peppers, zucchini, summer squash. Whatever was a available fresh. Next time I make it, I will add in more probiotics that are specific to canines, in my base.

Basically, I've replaced tripe which is expensive and I'm never sure where the beef came from (3D, 4D?) Or whether it's grass fed or corn fed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jane - sent you a message thru facebook. Don't let me forget to send you the info on this.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

My guys both LOVE raw carrots and get one most days. I'll see some undigested bits in the stool if it's a larger carrot, but the med-sized or smaller carrots get fully digested. They both also really like apple slices.

Michelle - could I get the process for the fermented veggies too?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> Basically, I've replaced tripe which is expensive and I'm never sure where the beef came from (3D, 4D?) Or whether it's grass fed or corn fed.


$10 here gets you a full bag of unrinsed horrific green tripe. Roughly 20lbs. It's a shame it's so hard for some to find.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Carrots, apples, and beans are the favourites at my house . Especially the carrots, try to eat one here and you'll have a very captive audience waiting to see if you'll share lol


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been making a meat mix for about 20 years now, which is a combination of ground meat, organs and pureed vegetables & fruits (vitamins/minerals/oils and other supplements are mixed in at each feeding). They get a different combination with each new 20 to 30 pound batch I make. When using them in this manner, veggies & fruits need to be pureed for the dog to be able to assimilate the nutrients and antioxidants. They get all kinds of vegetables and fruits from Radicchio to Raspberries! Some need to be steamed or blanched first, but most of them I just grind raw. Favorite's are Asparagus and Watermelon that I give in chunks for a treat! 
Just make sure that you read about the ones NOT to give a dog. 

Moms


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Shade said:


> Carrots, apples, and beans are the favourites at my house . Especially the carrots, try to eat one here and you'll have a very captive audience waiting to see if you'll share lol


Lol, we have that problem too! We went camping a couple summers ago with some friends who brought carrots as a snack. One of the friends was eating a carrot and I wasn't really paying attention. I heard him say, sort of exasperatedly, "Frankie [our dog], what do you WANT?" I looked over and saw he had a carrot and she was sitting thisclose to him, staring attentively. I had to explain, while laughing, and he didn't believe me until he gave her a piece. Then he gave some to his dog, who looked at him like, "What am I supposed to do with this?" So Frankie ate that piece too. 

(Sorry to highjack, I just had to share!)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

McWeagle said:


> My guys both LOVE raw carrots and get one most days. I'll see some undigested bits in the stool if it's a larger carrot, but the med-sized or smaller carrots get fully digested. They both also really like apple slices.
> 
> Michelle - could I get the process for the fermented veggies too?


Yes! Replied to your PM but forgot to tell you to remind me!



Saphire said:


> $10 here gets you a full bag of unrinsed horrific green tripe. Roughly 20lbs. It's a shame it's so hard for some to find.


That's great for you! It's not worth the risk to the butchers here in the states to lose their business over. Pesky FDA inspectors and all making sure our meat supply is safe.  But really, here is the important part for me "I'm never sure where the beef came from (3D, 4D?) Or whether it's grass fed or corn fed." So I'm perfectly ok with fermented veges over tripe because of that reason. It was your own breeder who pointed that out to me one day.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I gave Delta a wedge of a clementine this morning. It blew her mind.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

LoveEcho said:


> I gave Delta a wedge of a clementine this morning. It blew her mind.


Gus plays with any citrus fruit pieces when he's done he stomps them flat then eats.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Peanut butter does not cause diahrea


----------



## K-9Abbie (Feb 5, 2013)

My little girl goes crazy for carrots. She loves em!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Saphire said:


> Gus plays with any citrus fruit pieces when he's done he stomps them flat then eats.


Her eyes got HUGE when it burst, lol!


----------

